
Is my resume design strange for software engineering internships? (Rejection) [pdf] - styv
https://www.stivenmorvan.fr/CV_2018_US_MORVAN_Stiven.pdf
======
kazishariar
In all honesty, it's a great design. I think people will be a bit confused as
to what position you're applying to. If you were in UX, or Graphic Design it's
well and good -almost a requirement to have as such. I'd recommend also
creating a bland and boring Time New Roman formatted resume just in case, for
everything else.

------
foldr
Having "polyvalent" as the first word of your personal statement is going to
throw people off. It's a very uncommon word in English (outside of scientific
terminology), and it doesn't really mean what you want it to mean.

------
styv
I applied for software engineering internships in major companies (like
Amazon, Nvidia ..) and was rejected. I doubt my CV, maybe the design is weird
for a software engineering internship or I just do not have the right
qualifications?

